# VIDEO review by Puff Members - Padilla Miami



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys just wanted to get some feedback on the latest video. In this video we took two Puff members and had them review the Padilla Miami Robusto. Great job guys. Love feedback if you have it.

Thanks to Sam "Cypress" and Frank "tx_tuff" for letting me shoot a Sunday afternoon with them.

Cigar Live Videos - Puff - Padilla Miami Video Cigar Review


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Daniel. This came out great.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Great job guys! We need more video reviews, I love them!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

smokin nightly said:


> Great job guys! We need more video reviews, I love them!


I would love to see more from other members.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good solid reviews here and would much rather watch and listen to people I know than a couple of stuffed shirts who are paid to review a cigar. I like just about every Padilla Cigar out there and my favorites are the 32 and 48 and Habano.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Loved the review and would like to see more!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

We need more of the Sam and Frank Show!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Loved the review and would like to see more!


Awesome and these guys were great.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Maybe we can put up a poll of say 3 to 5 cigars we can rate an let the members decide which cigar they want. I know these videos take some time to edit, but maybe we can do a quarterly or a bi monthly thing.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

That would be great Sam!
We can make you guys smoke some awful stuff! LOL

But seriously , I love the idea!!!!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think in the next one they should have to do the review while wearing chicken costumes and wrestling! :r



Good job guys!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

madurolover said:


> I think in the next one they should have to do the review while wearing chicken costumes and wrestling! :r Good job guys!


Cheap entertainment.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cypress said:


> Cheap entertainment.


LOL Beats WWE Pay-per-Views!


----------

